# Virtual box et linux mint



## macsurf (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens de graver un cd de mint  version 14 Nadia qui fonctionne bien quand je démarre dessus avec le CD, mais quand je lance la procédure d'installation avec virtual deskstop alors la procédure débute puis se fige.
Avez- vous une solution je suis preneur.
Merci d'avance 
A+


----------



## macsurf (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
maintenant j'arrive à la page ou je peux selectionner "start mint " mais rien ne  passe.
A+


----------

